# Player needs crack, er, Game



## mjd1602 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am an experienced gamer looking for a game in the Puget Sound Area, from Oak Harbor, through Everett.

I pref WFRP 2e, though DND3.5 is fine, WOD, GURPS, MnM, Rifts, Other are all ok.

I would upsell this somehow, but, really, just looking for a good solid game. Oh, and I am British, so the Accent is free (new upsell added)
- Pimp your table - Add a wonderful British accent to YOUR game! All rogues sound better when they sound like Bond!

Thanks,

D.


----------

